# Sore nipples



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

My breasts are always tender the week before my period, but this month instead of my entire breast it's just my nipples. It's aggrevating and very painful!







No replies needed, I just felt like whining to other women. Fortunately hubby is very understanding, although rather disappointed.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi mrsmason,It's ok , vent away. I understand what you mean , I get the same thing. I guess it's yet another thing we , as women have to deal with.(((((hugs))))) to you!Jeanne


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks Jeanne! (((((HUGS))))) right back!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Have you tried taking Evening Primrose Oil (orally) MrsMason?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hmm, I'm embarrassed to say I've never even heard of Evening Primrose. I'll have to look for it. Thanks Susan


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

mrsmason,I have also used evening primrose oil, and it did help me with my hot flashes... I need to get more.You can buy it at GNC or any health food store.It is known for relieving symptoms of PMS.Jeanne


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Ah, thanks Jeanne! I say it's worth a try. Worst that'll happen is it might not help. Do you take it all the time, or just when you're having the symptoms?


----------

